# Looking at Gallo Del Cielo mare for sale



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

From what I can see nuthing OMG dont buy her is jumping out at me. so if you have the money and time I say go for it!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is very attractive, no lie.


----------



## Cocoa (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like her head..


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_She looks just a teeny tiny bit cowhocked._

_Hard to tell if she has a long back, just from the angle of the one, and how she is stretched out in the last._


----------



## AnnABee (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone else? Just trying to see if she's worth the money with her appearance and bloodlines.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

I think shes gorgeous! Love the eyes  Have you met her in person or just seen the ad?


----------



## AnnABee (Jul 4, 2011)

Just the ad and emails with the owner. She's a few hours from me so I dint want to make the drive unless I intend to purchase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

oh ok, i think meeting in person is the icing on the cake. sometimes they can be the most beautiful horse in the world but have a temperment that just isnt right for you. or she could be perfect but i realllly love her eyes!


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful! I'd go for it if she's a decent ride.


----------



## AnnABee (Jul 4, 2011)

Stoddard- she isn't broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

